# Wheres the ice?



## A-Weezy (Jun 27, 2011)

Haven't been able to explore yet. I'm sure I am not the only one curious to see what's frozen


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

only very high elevation small size ponds are frozen. everything large has way too much latent heat still trapped and stored and will have for some time given the weather we are having. the bigger the pond, the more heat retained and it is slow to give it up. so ponds lke trial lake and the like at that elevation are frozen over. anything bigger or lower in elevation will be some time in freezing.


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

I hope ice hits soon..Half way through my 14 day shift and really want to do some ice fishing on my week off. I wonder if Huntington res will have decent ice withen the next ten days. I drove by electric lake a couple weeks ago and the north end was froze over but I didn't get to see how thick it was. If the higher lakes don't have good ice I will try the smaller ponds for some stable ice. I have the fever and Can't wait to get out ice fishing again. I'm looking into a new rod and reel set up this year, any suggestions on a good quality set up?


----------



## Georgeforuofu (Sep 19, 2011)

All I have heard is the Uinta lakes so I am going to try some of those soon. but I cant wait till more are Ice fishing season has officially begun.


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Heading to Huntington in the morning. The ice is between 3-5 inches thick and the fishing should be good. I will post a report when I get back.


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Does anyone know if Fish Lake is froze up yet or if it is starting to?


----------



## muscles (Dec 13, 2009)

if i remember right, fish lake doesn't freeze until the last week of dec or first week of jan. someone correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The Forum is working on a place to post ice conditions. It's not ready to use yet but it will be a big help for everyone interested in current ice conditions.
We hope to have it ready to use shortly,
Grandpa D.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

You're right on with Fish Lake. It's just too deep and has too much surface area for a quick freeze. It also doesn't help that it gets so window up there. I have fished it on New Years before but my first trip is usually closer to February.


----------

